# Questions about Thyrogen and RAI



## momof5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello all- I have been lurking on this board for about 6 months. You all seem like such a kind ,helpful bunch! I am in need of some.....ok a lot.....of reassurance. I had my thyroid taken out and pathology said that I had papillary cancer. Monday and Tuesday I will be going in for my Thyrogen shots and then Wednesday for my RAI. I believe I've been having panic attacks because I'm soooo nervous about this! I think not knowing how they both will affect me is the issue. Obviously , everyone is different , but I was hoping for some reassurance. What was your experience like with both Thyrogen and RAI?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, you are lucky!! Most of us couldn't get our hands on thyrogen!! Good for you. 

I don't know if anyone will be around who can speak to the thyrogen question, but I will say that many of us have tried to get it because we are told that it feels better than going hypo. Having gone hypo, it wasn't bad, but I wouldn't do it again if given the option. Sore muscles, fatigue, some bloating, brain fog, etc. I would be willing to bet you'll be fine!

Regarding the RAI, most people had few, if any, side effects. I felt like I got hit my a bus for about two days -- felt just like the flu...then it all passed.

You are over the hardest part...hang in there and you'll do fine!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I did not get the Thyrogen (you lucky "dog"!)...but I did not have any bad side effects from the 100 millicuries of RAI I had. Maybe a little nausea, but that was par for the course for me at that time. I hope you have a similar experience, with little to no negative reaction/effects. 

Please let US know how the Thyrogen is!!! Like joplin said, none of us have been able to get it!


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

I am sooooo jealous!!! I had my RAI about 3 weeks ago, and my endo said he had a connection to get the thyrogen (not sure how long it would have taken, though - it could've been 4 weeks or 4 MONTHS), but my insurance co. gave me the run-around over whether or not they'd cover it, so I said, "Screw it, I'll go hypo." WORST decision EVER. (I didn't tolerate going hypo so well lol. And that's putting it mildly.  ) I so should have held out for the thyrogen, especially seeing that it seems to be more readily available now.

In all honesty, post-RAI, it wasn't too bad. I took my pill (100 mci) @ 1030ish in the morning, and I was ready for a nap just a few hours later, but to tell the truth, it was a pretty dreary day that day, so I'm sure that contributed, plus being as hypo as I was, well, I can't say that it was all because of the RAI alone. The day after, I was fine. Up around 8am, stayed up until 11ish that night with no nap. Was bored outta my mind since I couldn't go anywhere or do anything, but you'll have that.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

And I agree with Octavia - Let us know how the thyrogen goes for you!!!


----------



## momof5 (Jun 21, 2012)

I had my first thyrogen injection this morning. The injection itself was a breeze! Didn't feel a thing. I am pretty tired this afternoon and have a little bit of a sore throat. I'll take that anyday to going off my meds! Tomorrow is my second injection and blood draw , then Wednesday morning I go radioactive! Wish me luck!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

oooohhhh....good luck to you! Thanks for the update.


----------

